# Hybrid Bay Boat?



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

HB is going to build some larger boats


----------



## cchandler0409 (Nov 14, 2012)

What kind of draft are you looking for? Most bay boats these days are in the 10"-12" range. For fly fishing the main thing you have to concern about is line management. I usually use homemade stripping bucket to keep the line from getting wrapped. There is always the older 21' Master Anglers and Redfishers out there that are a pretty good "hybrid" as well.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Islamorada boatworks can customize your layout however you need and float plenty shallow.  I've been in a foot of water in the 24.  The Boca 20 with a 150hp would be in the price range of most middle tier production boats with the quality, service, and customization of a custom build.  

As stated above most bay boats can float in a foot of water.  The 21' Hewes/Mav would be a good used option, or a Ranger Cayman.  Sportsman and Nautic Star each have a line of "shallow water" bay boats with less deadrise in the back to reduce draft.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

What size are you looking for? The Dino 17 would fly fish well, and you'd have no problem with 4 people on a Key West 1720 (or whatever the number is).


----------



## JappyFish (Mar 1, 2014)

I'd like a larger boat maybe 19-22. Right now I am going to rig the old war eagle for shallow situations. It's crazy how a 17 footer costs just as much as a used 3 year old 22'. The biggest issue that I've found is having under gunnel rod storage for my fly rods. Seasense makes a suction cup holder, but I'm not sure of how well they work.

I've been looking at the Parker boats out of NC. They draft 7" and seem like pretty good boats (not sure of the ride though). I've also looked at the 191 bay scout (which doesn't pop up used very often) and also pathfinders (don't have under gunnel rod storage).

Any thoughts on how to address the rod storage issue? I think I can find a good used pathfinder for 22-23K while the others will run a little higher.

Also any leads on boats would help.

-Jappy


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

This is what I use to use on my bay boat.  They worked great. https://secure3.ntwebb.com/bluewaternet-com/delstang2.htm


----------



## JappyFish (Mar 1, 2014)

^^^^^
Link didn't work


----------



## cchandler0409 (Nov 14, 2012)

I think these are what he was referencing. They are sold on bluewater.com and called The DelStang rod holder.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

PT448, that's a "Lake and Bay" 20 hull. I also had the same hull on a 20 Pro Guide Back Country (built in Sarasota). Ran that boat for years (and was a screamer)! But I wouldn't own that hull design again. Not really a family boat either.

Jappy Fish, just get a small bay boat from 18ft to 22ft and use a trolling motor instead of a push pole.


----------



## gfish (Jan 14, 2009)

Panga all the way!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I saw a really nicely rigged Panga today here in Austin at Action Marine. It was decked out more for offshore than fly fishing, complete with side rails and a canopy, but it looked impressive.

One I previously saw was more my style - no canopy, very cleanly rigged for fly fishing. I definitely recommend taking a look for the price and quality.

Personally, I need 3 boats. A tiller micro that can pole in 5" or less, an 18" that can handle long runs and pole in 7", then a center that can handle open water and beach side. I have two of those covered and hope to add the micro sometime soon. But that just shows you, there isn't just one boat that does it all.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Be very cautious with believing the claims you read about the draft of bay boats. Check out the Hull Truth main boating forum. Lots of discussion on this topic. There are bay boat builders who make some incredible claims. Dig deeper and you will find out that they are making such a claim on an unrigged hull only. Total nonsense. Means nothing. 

I did extensive research on this subject before I got my bay boat. A light weight fully rigged bay boat is going to draft 15". Talk to guys that have actually measured their drafts. Not some marketing pitch or internet claims. 

We are talking about bay boats not skiffs here. And don't buy into the Parker or Jones Bros claims. I have been on both of those boats. They ARE awesome fly rod friendly boats. They do NOT draft less than a foot. 

I love to see guys claiming such and such a bay boat will float in 10" of water. BS. My loaded Vantage takes every bit of that, its more like 10 1/2". Measured.

Now all that said. Bay boats are totally awesome. I can put fully rigged 9' fly rods in both my locking rod lockers or the under gunnel racks. Love my Blue Wave.

Good luck.


----------



## pjordan (Jun 12, 2015)

The boat that has stood out for me that really has been an eye opener is the Robalo 206 Cayman. This girl has a 10" Draft and is amazingly nimble. Also the 2016 models come with the i-pilot as an option. Which allows me to run the trolling motor without interrupting the caster on the front deck. It doesn't offer the same one on one experience of sighting a fish for a friend as the polling platform but its pretty close. 

I love the Cayman because I can run out to the Bilouxi marsh, get in shallow and the best part is that for the first time ever I am staying dry to get out the there. 

I launch out of Long Beach and I have always fished it out of a gordon waterman. It got me skinny but I had to dress in full rain gear since I mostly fish out there in the winter.

What turned my head to the Cayman is that I have two kids with another on the way and I want a boat that isn't a bear but I can take the whole Fam Damily.

Just take a look, I LOVE mine.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isAiWq4yGM4


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

That Robalo does look like a very nice boat and shallow drafted for a bay boat.

10" draft. [smiley=luck.gif]


----------



## pjordan (Jun 12, 2015)

Well after having run it down on the Delta and bay here in Mobile, I've run plenty Skinny. If it ain't 10" then its damn close enough for me.


----------

